# Video Games Make Me Depressed



## chris11757

When ever I am playing a single player game I can not play for longer than an hour without becoming depressed and turning off the game. I can however watch Netflix for hours on end without becoming depressed at all even though they both involve sitting there. 

I use to be able to play games all night and still can if I am playing with friends. When playing by myself all I think about are how much better I could be using this time and how instead I should be hanging out with friends. 

What strategies to you have for playing games longer by yourself and keeping the depressing thoughts out of my head?


----------



## BrainInsect

Well maybe you just didn't find something that really makes you interested? I rarely can find a new game that I can play for hours.


----------



## Just Lurking

If they are making you depressed, and you realize this, maybe it's time to put them away and explore other options for 'passing the time'.


----------



## erasercrumbs

That's the way I am with TV these days. Even Netflix.


----------



## Daktoria

Games feel like slavery. I can't play them very long now either.

I mostly just research philosophy, psychology, history, economics, sociology, and the arts these days.


----------



## Mur

Meh, I've been gaming my entire life and I must say the video games of today are beyond lousy, all I ever hear any of these so called "gamers" talking about is graphics graphics graphics, smh....


----------



## Tez

The same thing happens to me, I much prefer playing games with people I know, otherwise some games can just be so boring.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger

It happens to me sometimes, but it's not always the game itself that makes me depressed. Sometimes I just start thinking about everything else going wrong in my life, and that starts to make me depressed while playing. That and the fact that I'm usually low energy anyways.

I just try to put away that thinking and have fun with the game. That's what they are supposed to be. I rarely let video games try to affect me that much on an emotional level. There are times where I'd play a game I don't like and I'd get really mad, but I just quit playing and put it out of my mind. It's not worth getting so upset over.


----------



## Kanova

Yeah, I am at that point where video games are just depressing and its depressing that its depressing since I used to find them so good all the time. Now I am just like, meh.

Nowadays I just sit here forever the entire day watching people play League and wait for this chick to talk to me. Loololol you know who you are.


----------



## Nada

I can't play games by myself, it gets depressing. I usually play co-op or multiplayer with my younger brother. If he can't play, than I just don't play.


----------



## Joe

If a games really good and makes me think a lot it gets me depressed usually at how lousy my life is and even simpler experiences I'll probably never be able to enjoy.


----------



## NeuromorPhish

I actually prefer to play alone. I don't like MMO's or other multiplayer games, since they often create a pressure to excel in skills and popularity. 
The only games I really like are obscure but immersive indie games, such as Limbo, Machinarium and The Binding of Isaac, to name a few..


----------



## Stradivari

I have had this feeling before. Sometimes when I'm playing single player games I just think of how much better it would be if I could interact and talk to others or just have some sort of competitive experience. I really just prefer to play with friends but only about 2 or 3 of my friends play games, and not the ones I do usually. I really enjoy playing more indie games now like super meat boy and minecraft. I feel like when theres a story now its just bad and if its a sequel it doesnt have anything new to offer. Still play them to pass the time but no longer than an hour or 2. Sometimes I get really into them but rarely


----------



## starburst

chris11757 said:


> When ever I am playing a single player game I can not play for longer than an hour without becoming depressed and turning off the game. I can however watch Netflix for hours on end without becoming depressed at all even though they both involve sitting there.
> 
> I use to be able to play games all night and still can if I am playing with friends. When playing by myself all I think about are how much better I could be using this time and how instead I should be hanging out with friends.
> 
> What strategies to you have for playing games longer by yourself and keeping the depressing thoughts out of my head?


Don't try to play for longer by yourself - that is bad for you I think.

Play with your friends more, or try and play with people online, or at least talk to people online about the games you are playing, sharing experiences etc.

If you are depressed just walk away.

Some older 2D games are much simpler and more fun, eg Lemmings, or old ZX Spectrum games such as Manic Miner and loads more which can be played on a simulator on a modern PC.


----------



## Levibebop

BlackCry said:


> Well maybe you just didn't find something that really makes you interested? I rarely can find a new game that I can play for hours.


Yeah, usually if the game is uninteresting it can leave my mind drifting. If that's not the case, maybe you've experienced too much of the same genre of game. For example, I'm worn out on Medieval type MMO's.


----------



## McKealty

I can play the Half Life 2 and the two episodes about twice a year. Probably my favorite games ever.

Occasionally I'll fire up my XBOX and just blow stuff up in Battlefield Bad Company 2 for a few hours and zone out.

Since my anxiety took its odd little turn I've found westerns very comforting.

The simplicity. When people meant what they said.

Honesty.

Sorry for the tangent.


----------



## hmnut

NeuromorPhish said:


> I actually prefer to play alone. I don't like MMO's or other multiplayer games, since they often create a pressure to excel in skills and popularity.
> The only games I really like are obscure but immersive indie games, such as Limbo, Machinarium and The Binding of Isaac, to name a few..


I agree. I hate MMOs and other Multiplayer games. I don't like having to compete with other people, as I am usually pretty bad at things (especially when I first play).

I even played an action game with voice chat, I messed up once because I didn't know what was going on, and the other people began to make fun of me, this gave me so much anxiety that I messed up even more, and then they were just yelling at me. I felt so bad I was almost in tears. I never played that game again (that was like 6 years ago), thinking about it even gives me anxiety.

I like to play video games to escape the pressures of real world socializing. Playing alone only "depresses" me in so much that I prefer to play alone than with people. IE I am sad that I DON'T want to play with other people.

BTW I never heard of the games you mentioned, but I am going to look them up.


----------



## Cleary

Play Scribblenauts. It cures depression.


----------



## Sanandreas818

I feel the exact same way.. Games aren't really as fun as they used to be. They make me feel so low at times when it should be the exact opposite. I used to have so much fun playing them when I was younger, but now they're more like a chore now. I have to actually force myself to play games now and that is no fun.


----------

